# 68 amf avenger 5 all original



## stingraynut-w-kids

$200.00 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states!


----------



## GroovyGhoulie

Man, thats nice too!  Hows the paint?


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids

*hows the paint*

paint is pretty nice ,but could use a polishing and it would be a lot nicer. i just don't have the time. i just have too much other stuff going on.


----------



## dumpster_diver

Got any trades in mind? Need some parts? Partial trade? LMK thanks


----------



## midwestkustomz

Nice looking Avenger! What condition are the rims & tires?
Are they original or repros?


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids

*all original!*

this bike is all original including the tires, and cables!


----------



## midwestkustomz

What about the gold flake grips,silver flake seat.....how come they
are mismatch on the color?
I need to know for future purchases on why they are like that


----------



## drane1

still have this?


----------



## greenephantom

It's a hilariously small world in the bike scene. I just purchased this bike at the Iron Ranch swap a couple days ago. Not one that looks like it, but the actual same bike with the seat blem and chainguard scratches. I typed "AMF Avenger 5" into google and this pops up. Daaang. Once I get the wedged and slightly mangled seatpost out then the fun will begin.
-Geoff


----------



## 4130chromoly

Nice pick up!


----------



## greenephantom

Seatpost out, took some serious doing. Entered the RRB muscle bike build-off with this bike. Going to build it up with modern drums front and rear mated to polished alloy rims and light and fast tires. It'll still look mostly the same, but it'll be quick off the line and should cruiser effortlessly. I'll drop some photos here as it comes together.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 68avenger5

How did I miss this one,I would have bought it even though I have two now.


----------



## tom landock

68avenger5 said:


> How did I miss this one,I would have bought it even though I have two now.



howdy,  just  joined.   &  would  like  a  avenger  5 speed............had  as a kid.    any  help appreciated.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

tom landock said:


> howdy,  just  joined.   &  would  like  a  avenger  5 speed............had  as a kid.    any  help appreciated.



There's one on  Seattle Craigslist for $100.00   kinda far from you , and a little rough....................https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/bik/d/olalla-avenger-5/6784189232.html


----------

